# Big 5 presonality test



## Justme (Apr 30, 2012)

Have you ever wanted to see basically where your personality stands in the order of things. 

Big Five Personality Test​
Click what gender you are and answer as best you can, the questions and see where you stand.

*This is mine*




Big Five Test Results
*



			Extroversion 	|||||| 	30%
Orderliness 	|||||| 	24%
Emotional Stability 	|||| 	18%
Accommodation 	|||||||||||||||| 	70%
Inquisitiveness 	|||||||||||||||||| 	75%
		
Click to expand...

*
The Big Five is currently the most accepted personality model in the scientific community. The Big Five emerged from the work of multiple independent scientists/researchers starting in the 1950s who using different techniques obtained similar results. Those results were that there are five distinct personality traits/dimensions. Here are your results on each dimension:



> *Extroversion results were low which suggests you are very reclusive, quiet, unassertive, and secretive.
> 
> Orderliness results were low which suggests you are overly flexible, random, improvised, and fun seeking at the expense too often of structure, reliability, work ethic, and long term accomplishment.
> 
> ...



*



			Your Global5/SLOAN type is RLUAI
Your Primary type is Inquisitive
		
Click to expand...

*
Global 5: sloan RLUAI; sloan+ rLuA|I|; primary Inquisitive; R(70%)L(82%)U(76%)A(70%)I(75%) 


> *RLUAI *
> 
> moody, not good at sports, low energy level, unable to speak up for self, avoidant, depressed, withdrawn, attracted to things associated with sadness, easily frightened, feels defective, lonely, no self confidence, easily discouraged, avoids crowds, backs down when threatened, easily intimidated, socially unskilled, loner, unproductive, late with work, prone to health problems, focuses on fantasies more than reality, self loathing, wounded at the core, easily hurt, often sad, becomes overwhelmed by events, fearful, rarely prepared, fears doing the wrong thing, often aware how the color and lighting of a room affects their mood, feels untalented, quiet around strangers, prone to addiction, doubting, anxious, easily confused, frequently overwhelmed by unpleasant feelings, weak sense of purpose, relates to broken and discarded things, unsure where life is going, continually losing things, fears drawing attention to self, avoids unnecessary interaction, often bored, second guesses self, embarrassed by praise, worrying, resigned, prone to jealousy



*About half of the above is true.*

*the descriptions listed here are made up of personality items. people who scored high on this type scored higher on the above items compared to the average. (more info)
back to personality types



> f*avored careers:*
> philosophy professor, novelist, poet, philosopher, bookseller, author, bookstore owner, freelance artist, professor of english, freelance writer, museum curator, playwright, anthropologist, art historian, artist, research scientist, archeologist, egyptologist, researcher, art curator, songwriter, comic book artist, screenwriter, composer, book editor, musician, scholar, historian, theologian, research psychologist, school psychologist, library assistant, part of non profit sector, paleontologist, cartoonist, astronomer, painter, english teacher, theatre technician, illustrator, environmentalist, music therapist, publisher, psychotherapist, history professor, ecologist, psychoanalyst, curator, clinical psychologist, psychologist, video game designer, wildlife biologist, scientist, art teacher, photo journalist, activist, drummer, librarian, cinematographer, music journalist, graphic artist, travel writer, filmmaker, music educator, child psychologist, marine biologist, editor, art director, zoologist, art education, research assistant, botanist, professional college student, forensic anthropologist





> *disfavored careers:*
> businessman, business manager, manager, athletic trainer, supervisor, office manager, event coordinator, management consultant, model, sales manager, real estate agent, event planner, sports management, athlete, executive, personal trainer, business owner, marketing manager, office administrator, real estate professional, real estate investor, business administrator, ceo, marketing director, fashion merchandiser, financial manager, salesman, financial planner, public relations specialist, corporate lawyer, sales associate, project manager, admin support, executive assistant





> *
> Inquisitive*
> more interested in intellectual pursuits than relationships or family, detaches to analyze factors from multiple perspectives, regularly uses ideas and tools to transform understanding, enjoys playing with random interconnections between ideas and patterns, would describe self as a nerd in high school, likes science fiction, introspective, good at fixing things, more comfortable around adults as a child, feels both special and defective, knows the darkside of life well, is not bothered by going long periods without speaking with people, more intellectual than sensual, can be bitter, problem solver, relys on mind more than on others, driven by curiousity, feels best when working, minimalist


​


----------



## Penpilot (Apr 30, 2012)

Depending on the phases of the moon, sort of true but sort of not.

Big Five Test Results

Extroversion	||||	18%
Orderliness	||||||||||||||	58%
Emotional Stability	||||||||||||||	52%
Accommodation	||||||||||||||||	64%
Inquisitiveness	||||||||||||||	56%

The Big Five is currently the most accepted personality model in the scientific community. The Big Five emerged from the work of multiple independent scientists/researchers starting in the 1950s who using different techniques obtained similar results. Those results were that there are five distinct personality traits/dimensions. Here are your results on each dimension:

Extroversion results were low which suggests you are very reclusive, quiet, unassertive, and private.

Orderliness results were moderately high which suggests you are, at times, overly organized, neat, structured and restrained at the expense too often of flexibility, variety, spontaneity, and fun.

Emotional Stability results were medium which suggests you average somewhere in between being calm and resilient and being anxious and reactive.

Accommodation results were moderately high which suggests you are, at times, overly kind natured, trusting, and helpful at the expense of your own individual development (martyr complex).

Inquisitiveness results were moderately high which suggests you are intellectual, curious, imaginative but possibly not very practical.

Your Global5/SLOAN type is RCOAI
Your Primary type is Reserved


----------



## Elder the Dwarf (Apr 30, 2012)

My results were pretty different from you two:

Extroversion	||||||||||||||||||	72%
Orderliness	||||||	26%
Emotional Stability	||||||||||	34%
Accommodation	||||||||||||||||	64%
Inquisitiveness	||||||||||	32%

Extroversion results were high which suggests you are overly talkative, outgoing, sociable and interacting at the expense too often of developing your own individual interests and internally based identity.

Orderliness results were low which suggests you are overly flexible, random, scattered, and fun seeking at the expense too often of structure, reliability, work ethic, and long term accomplishment.

Emotional Stability results were moderately low which suggests you are worrying, insecure, emotional, and anxious.

Accommodation results were moderately high which suggests you are, at times, overly kind natured, trusting, and helpful at the expense of your own individual development (martyr complex).

Inquisitiveness results were moderately low which suggests you are, at times, overly small minded, traditional, and conventional at the expense of intellectual curiousity, possibility, and progress.

Primary type: unstructured


----------



## Aidan of the tavern (May 1, 2012)

Well lets see now, Aidan is:

Extroversion: 10%

Orderliness: 42%

Emotional stability: 60%

Acommodation: 48%

Inquisitiveness: 54%

"Extroversion results were very low which suggests you are extremely reclusive, quiet, unassertive, and private." - Yep, thats me.

"Orderliness results were moderately low which suggests you are, at times, overly flexible, random, scattered, and fun seeking at the expense of structure, reliability, work ethic, and long term accomplishment." - Oh yes, ask my family.

"Emotional Stability results were moderately high which suggests you are relaxed, calm, secure, and optimistic."  - I try to be calm and controlled, but optimistic?  I try to be realistic. 

"Accommodation results were medium which suggests you are moderately kind natured, trusting, and helpful while still maintaining your own interests." - Why thank you! 

"Inquisitiveness results were medium which suggests you are moderately intellectual, curious, and imaginative." - Thanks Doc.

 I'm an RCUEI?  Well some of thats true.  I'm primarily reserved, thats also true.  You learn something everyday.


----------

